

AnyPerk (YC W12) partners with DISH Network - tarof
http://blog.anyperk.com/post/27010010186/anyperk-partners-with-dish-network

======
atourgates
Am I missing something, or is this "perk" the exact same offer I get as
different forms of junkmail in my mailbox about 3x a week?

Or - alternately - right on Dish's site:
<http://www.dish.com/entertainment/packages/> \- where I see the exact same
offers and savings offered by AnyPerk? Maybe the "perk" is the $75 gift card -
but you can get a $100 gift card signing up straight through Dish here:
<http://www.dish.com/redirects/partners/amazon/> \- of if you'd rather have
DirecTV - you can get a $120 Costco gift card with that at:
<http://shop.costco.com/feature/directv>

I'll stop now - this just feels at best a bit disingenuous, and at worst -
like HN spam.

